# mod grf1-29



## stylus187 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ummm, I remember that nice hot flush feeling straight to the face!!! Extreme Peptide, is good to go!!!!!!!!! This batch is as good as any Ive tried before. Thanks, Extreme Peptide!!!


----------



## TwisT (Feb 26, 2011)

No problem buddy, glad you like it! 

-T


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 26, 2011)

TwisT said:


> No problem buddy, glad you like it!
> 
> -T


 so far so good, only day 1, but I know what to look for. Thanks Once again!!!!!!


----------



## OutWhey (Feb 27, 2011)

Funny you that you mention the hot flush. A client of mine is running extreme peps and came to me asking me why he was getting a hot flush..my comment was...that when you know its legit.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 27, 2011)

How did you like that product in particular. What do you expect to get from it?


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 28, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> How did you like that product in particular. What do you expect to get from it?


 A little early to tell, But honestly I use peps mainly for recovery, and Anti aging, However when combined propperly, I get pretty descent anabolic effects as well. I dont run this pep solo, I run it with I pam. I will run these for 12 weeks, then switch over to Igfl3r, Its not wise to run igf alongside with peps together, Systematic shutdown. Most people do not realize this. Current weight 217 6ft1, looking to tighten up and get back to 205 or so..... Im one of the lucky ones, I respond very well to peps!!!


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 28, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> A little early to tell, But honestly I use peps mainly for recovery, and Anti aging, However when combined propperly, I get pretty descent anabolic effects as well. I dont run this pep solo, I run it with I pam. I will run these for 12 weeks, then switch over to Igfl3r, Its not wise to run igf alongside with peps together, Systematic shutdown. Most people do not realize this. Current weight 217 6ft1, looking to tighten up and get back to 205 or so..... Im one of the lucky ones, I respond very well to peps!!!



Good thing you mention that. I was thinking about running something while im off IGF-1. I have some MGF and some GHRP-2 and 6. But Someone told me not to run GHRP while cutting, Im not sure if CJC would be a better option. I'm also running HGH


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 1, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Good thing you mention that. I was thinking about running something while im off IGF-1. I have some MGF and some GHRP-2 and 6. But Someone told me not to run GHRP while cutting, Im not sure if CJC would be a better option. I'm also running HGH


for cutting, in my experience its hard as hell to cut on ghrp-6 and 2, However, on Ipam and grf I seem to shed fat. I wont lie, ghrp6 makes too hungry!!! after my 12 weeks, I will lean down a little more with igf... I feel like a pin cushin, injection, injection, injection!!!!!!


----------



## TooOld (Mar 1, 2011)

I've never had any problems cutting while using ghrp 2 or 6, just cut back the dosage so you are not so hungry. Just because you are not hungry from using ghrp doesn't mean it isn't working.


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 1, 2011)

TooOld said:


> I've never had any problems cutting while using ghrp 2 or 6, just cut back the dosage so you are not so hungry. Just because you are not hungry from using ghrp doesn't mean it isn't working.


 Never said it wasnt working!!! you cant dose much lower then 100mcgs per shot!! Everybody responds differently!


----------



## stronger4ever (Mar 2, 2011)

Whats the standard dosage?


----------



## robniv (Mar 6, 2011)

100 to 150mcg (.1 to .15ml when the 2mg vial is mixed with 2ml water).


----------



## TooOld (Mar 7, 2011)

robniv said:


> 100 to 150mcg (.1 to .15ml when the 2mg vial is mixed with 2ml water).



Best if mixed with 2ml of acetic acid while in the vail


----------

